# Favorite Power Auger



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

*Favorite Power Auger*​
Strikemaster1527.78%Jiffy2953.70%Eskimo1018.52%


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

In your opinion, what is the best power auger? Why do you like that brand? What is so good about it?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the easy to use throttle on the strikemaster. Very handy when wearing gloves or mitts,also the unit is light weight.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a 10" 3hp jiffy and i love it. but i have heard good things about strikemaster also.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a S/M and love it...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Eskimo Shark :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Jiffy! They're bullet proof! :beer:


----------



## trouthunter415 (Feb 22, 2005)

the eskimo barracudu is the best power auger i think


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The two armed python. :beer:


----------

